# What are your thoughts on chiropractors treating thyroid patients?



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm curious about what people's perceptions are of chiropractors who treat thyroid disorders.

I'll say right up front that I am very skeptical. Maybe I've just heard and read too many stories about predatory chiropractors...people who prey on patients who are desperate to feel better. Maybe it's the fact that they don't go to "traditional" medical school. Maybe its the fact that they often charge patients thousands of dollars out of pocket for their testing and treatments. I don't know...I just have a strong bias against them.

I was just reading another thread where someone talked about one of these doctors, and it just gets me wondering every time...I almost feel like I "need" to warn people.

But then I also wonder if there's something to it...maybe these chiropractors do help some patients feel better.

These two articles by Mary Shomon do a good job of summarizing the way I feel/think about these doctors...

http://thyroid.about.com/od/alternativeholisticinfo/a/Chiropractors-Thyroid-Marketing.htm

http://thyroid.about.com/b/2011/06/16/chiropractors-thyroid.htm

In a way, it almost reminds me of "religions" like Scientology. Do I have any personal experience with it? No. Do I have a deep understanding of it? No. Do I feel that these practitioners believe what they tell people? Yes, I'm sure some of them do...but I also think they themselves have been somewhat "brainwashed" to believe it.

Some of these practices seem more like mulit-level marketing schemes than medical practices to me, such as this:

http://www.txchronicpain.com/
Is he correct in his assertion that there are many, many patients out there who are not getting the help they need from their current doctors? Absolutely!

I don't know...I don't pretend to have the "answers" when it comes to this question. I only have my own opinions. And I am genuinely curious about what others think about this.

So...what are your thoughts?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I think a good chiropractor could probably help relieve some of the side effects from thyroid problems (joint pain, sore muscles, etc.), but I have a doubt they can do much else. It just seems like this type of problem almost always requires some kind of medication (whether it's synthetic or natural) since it involves hormones.

Whatever works, works, and I'm not going to judge anyone for looking for alternative treatments when modern medicine/doctors have failed them, but I would hope it would be in addition to medication and not on its own. But that's just my 2 cents!


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

I didn't know that, thanks for the info.


----------



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

I have used chiropractors for years for a bad back-I believe that is their area of expertise- please, do not use for thyroid problems-go to endos and surgeons-JMO


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Bad backs, they are great.....skeptical on a chiropractor for thyroid issues. I feel I am going an alternate route by seeing a naturopath, and an endo that is an osteopath.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I have found that some don't ever want to release you; just keep you coming back from now on.

My mother saw one for back pain. He didn't refer her to an M.D. when he should have. After her last adjustment, my sister had to take her out in a wheelchair because she was in such pain. She did see an M.D. and was diagnosed with metastatic breast cancer to the bone. Her bones were fragile and he could have broken them.

That being said, I probably wouldn't see one for thyroid problems.

Renee


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The rest of you are more diplomatic in your responses. I'll just be blunt:

*ARE YOU FRIGGIN' KIDDING ME?*


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Many years ago I hurt my back and went to a chiropractor who claimed he could cure my diabetes.

Needless to say I never went back. It soured me on chiropractors, who I feel are doctor-wanna-be's but couldn't make it into med school.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> The rest of you are more diplomatic in your responses. I'll just be blunt:
> 
> *ARE YOU FRIGGIN' KIDDING ME?*


Yup, pretty much this.

Chiros, I think, have a place, but not so much in thyroids.


----------



## lizzm (May 21, 2012)

I have a lot of experience with chiropractors. When I was going to school for my x-ray tech license I externed with a few chiropractors and learned alot. The vast majority of people are under educated on how well chiropractic can help and there are a lot of horror stories out there but there are just as many horror stories about medical doctors that make mistakes too and people still go to them. Look among us how many of us have our own stories about how our doctors didn't properly care for us.

Six years ago when I first started working with my first chiropractor I was out my first week with a headache that my PCP couldn't figure out and neither could the ER for a whole week. The chiropractor finally told me to come in and see if he could help me I thought to my self yeah right what is he going to be able to do for me if none of these other doctors could help. Well I went in he took a couple of x-rays, did an adjustment and wow within minutes I could feel my headache melt away. I finally got to the point where I could feel when I got out of alignment and knew when I needed an adjustment. My daughter when she was 4 was getting ready to be scheduled for surgery because she has a lazy eye. I took her to the chiropractor and after a couple adjustments her eye started to get better so they cancelled the surgery. My son had hurt his leg took him to his pediatrician they did x-rays and couldn't find what was wrong. My poor little man couldn't bear any weight on his leg or walk right took him in for an adjustment after that first adjustment he started walking better.

Now with that said I had a great experience with my chiropractor, but I would not go to only him to treat my thyroid. I still see him and we have talked about my thyroid condition and he always lets me know that whatever I decided it's up to me but he thinks that I can get better with out my meds. Well we all know how horrible we feel without them so there is no way that I will give them up unless I am suddenly cured... One can wish 

I feel that chiropractic along with regular care from you medical doctor can help you to feel better because after all when your spine is aligned all of your nerves can send and receive electronic signals to/from your brain because they aren't pinched between your vertebrae. The spinal cord connects all the nerves to the tissues, organs and cells in the body so it makes sense that if a nerve is pinched it will affect your body in some way maybe you'll have symptoms, maybe you won't notice them until it's gone and then you stop and think how it was connected. Chiropractic is amazing the way it can help but you need to find a chiropractor that you trust, feel comfortable with and comes highly recommended.

There are some chiropractors that are in it for the money I worked with one and I didn't last there he would lie on claims to try and get more money. But on the other hand you hear about medical doctors doing the same thing. My chiropractor is in it to make others healthy and feel better he works with you if you can't afford to pay the full rate.

My chiropractor has saved many lives and I love how caring he is. There was a patient that was feeling ill and his PCP told him nothing was wrong the chiropractor took x-rays and upon review told him that he needed to go back to his PCP and have him do some more tests because something was very wrong... Turns out he had bone cancer if it wasn't for the chiropractor who knows what would have happened. We also had another patient that was on coumadin he was pretty much bleeding through his skin because his dose was off the chiro call the mans PCP who got angry and told him not to tell him how to do his job turns out the chiro was right.

Well that's my experience and opinion and I better stop cause I could go on forever. If anyone does decide to go see a chiropractor research the same way you do when you are looking for a better doctor to treat you thyroid. Make sure that the chiro hasn't had any malpractice claims filed against them. And always make sure you are comfortable.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> The rest of you are more diplomatic in your responses. I'll just be blunt:
> 
> *ARE YOU FRIGGIN' KIDDING ME?*


Yup, you nailed that one!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I actually happen to work for a chiropractor who treats thyroid conditions. In fact, he treats just about anything a medical doctor would, but he does it naturally. Yes, he does chiropractic manipulations, but his real passion is natural medicine - and he has a particular passion for thyroid patients!

I've worked for him for 5 1/2 years, and I've seen him help SO many people. He even wrote a book (endorsed by Mary Shomon) about hypothyroidism, which came out last October. He's absolutely not in it for the money. Trust me. I see everything that happens in that office, and he really goes the extra mile for his patients, just because he wants to see people get better.

He's also not a traditional chiropractor. He's a DABCI (Diplomate of the American Board of Chiropractic Internists). These practitioners do FAR more than your average chiropractor! On top of that, he was a lab tech before he even started chiropractic college, so when it comes to lab work (and even the phlebotomy), this guy is a pro. He's not "married to" TSH, either! 

Sadly, he's not able to help me with my nodule. He can help me with everything BUT that. He referred me to an awesome endocrinologist, and he's even supporting the idea of getting it removed. (This is SO not like him!) Yes, it's a point of frustration for him that he can help all kinds of patients, but can't help his staff.

Are there chiropractors out there taking advantage of people? Of course! My boss isn't one of them. He's disgusted that there are so many "scamming" doctors out there.

So there's my opinion! Of course I'd trust a chiropractor to treat my thyroid. I work for one, and he's awesome!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Diplomate of the American Board of Chiropractic Internists

.....means nothing. Just an organization started to lend "credibility" to these "doctors."

Let's see now......it takes 4 years medical training to become a chiropractor. It takes at least 9 years to become an endocrinologist.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

All I gotta say is I work for the guy, and he's awesome. He REALLY knows his stuff! I've seen loads of people come through our office whose MDs or endocrinologists couldn't or wouldn't help them, and with my cool boss, they got better!

Yes, the DABCI title is just another plaque on his wall. It doesn't change who he is, or that he truly cares for his patients, and does a fabulous job restoring their thyroid function. (Every lab report goes through me before it gets to him, as well as every patient. I'm not just hearing second-hand information!)

Just my two cents from 5 1/2 years of personal experience...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> The rest of you are more diplomatic in your responses. I'll just be blunt:
> 
> *ARE YOU FRIGGIN' KIDDING ME?*


ROLF!!! No beating around the bush here!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, I'm originally from New England and we tell it like it is.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am a Vermonter...people are pretty much to the point here.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would be skeptical about a chiropractor curing thyroid diseases but believe they can and do perform alot of medical healings by re-aligning the spine so the nerves can function properly.

When my thyroid meds are out of wack and my muscles tense up he does a great job of making me feel better.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Shonks will always see a gap in the market that they can make money from.
happens in every trade on Earth. 
I think it's a shame that they allow/encourage the public to assume they are the equivalant of an MD when of course their training is much less rigorous.
Some of the diagnoses Chiropactors come up with are just outrageous and utter nonsense,( I remember one who routinely diagnosed most of his patients as having a Hiatus Hernia,)
No, dont think I would be looking to a Chiropactor for my Thyroid problem.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've seen chiropracters for back problems through the years but something happened last summer that scared me so badly I'll never go back to one.

I had two friends, married, went to high school with both, went to church with both, some of their children are my neighbors, super-nice couple, devoted to one another, then tragedy struck!

They were huge believers in chiropracters and had standing appointments together every week. On this particular day, they'd seen the chiropracter and the husband was driving them home when he was suddenly stricken with a blinding headache. An ambulance transported him to the hospital but he was having a "brain bleed" - from which he died later that day.

The widow is convinced the chiropracter was too rough - that the "treatment" caused her husband's death.

I don't know. I don't know the doctor, I don't know the circumstances or whether it was just a tragic coincidence...but I'm not going back myself, not for any reason.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I had what Doc said was a "mini stroke" from a chriopractor. The spinal surgeon I saw advised me to avoid adjustments unless I was out so bad that I couldn't move. The surgeon explained that each adjustment pulls/lengthens the ligaments. You cannot shrink the ligaments back in place. Therefore, you continue to need adjustments. I am very cautious and particular on how I get adjustments.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

I DClaire said:


> I've seen chiropracters for back problems through the years but something happened last summer that scared me so badly I'll never go back to one.
> 
> I had two friends, married, went to high school with both, went to church with both, some of their children are my neighbors, super-nice couple, devoted to one another, then tragedy struck!
> 
> ...


Poor lady,thats sad.
I have heard that you should never let chiropactors twist the head and neck area, mabe it has a bad effect,
There are a few things that can produce a bleed in the brain-those sports drinks that are full of caffeine have become quite notorious for doing that, long term Aspirin use perhaps,


----------



## Stripes123 (Jan 26, 2013)

I think they should be allowed to do their thing and people who want to go to them should be able to do that.

But I think they are quacks and would never, ever bother visiting one.


----------

